# Any other ladies been diagnosed with attachment issues/disorder?



## ConfusionHasRunRampant (Apr 1, 2015)

Basically, what I coin as "mommy issues" LOL (no offense intended).

Or have been deemed a love addict or anxiously attached?

If so, I have a question...


----------

